# New challenge for me this season



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys, Just heard from Illinois DNR that using a high powered airgun for coyotes is now legal! Im thinking about trying to take a coyote this year with my Gamo break barrel air rifle. Should be a lot of fun to try and get a coyote within 30yds for a shot!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I allways thought it would be fun to pack a 22Lr with me when calling. Just see if you can make a good shot on them when they are really close and if that dont work then ill still have the rifle.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a .22 mag 10 inch revolver..thought about using that ? Might have to have it scoped first though.

Good luck with the air rifle !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Question. Are you guys using enough gun for a coyote, are you showing it the respect you should be?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I cant speak for the air gun as I have never used a high powered one but I do know that a clean kill can be made on a coyote with a 22 Lr if everything is right and you make a good shot. I would also pack my 22-250 just incase.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your right I've shot foxes with .22lr but I don't think its man enough past 50yds. IMO nothing can be too dead, I put a 100gn .243 round into foxes over here, they never get up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 22lr is enough at very close range in ideal conditions, That said I'd never go that route as ideal conditions are a rarity and a 22lr doesnt have any real knockdown power.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And your talking about coyotes not red foxes Don! I hate people over here saying a .22 is ok to shoot foxes with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah people get stupid when an animal comes in their sites. The 17HMR was touted as the do all small caliber gun by many... you'd swear that the could drop an elephant to hear people talk. These are of course people who have absolutely no concept of ballistics.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes the 17HMR is talked up over here as a fox round, bunnies yes Charlie no.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We haven't had that conversation on this site, but some others where I used to visit(before our site came to be) had monthly battles over the killing efficiency of the mighty 17HMR. IMO the 17HMR is a ploy by the gun manufacturers to sell more guns and try to cut into the popularity of the 22lr and it's cheap ammo. But then again a lot of calibers are marketed just to sell us more and newer guns.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To true Don. As a pest control gun its very good for squirrels, rabbits, crows, magpies etc but not much else.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha I figured this would start a good war. But like I said in my first post when ever i do pack a 22lr its only there for that perfect shot. If I dont get that perfect shot then I stick with my 22-250. I agree that the 22-250 or the 17 hmr should not be used past 50 yards. It is extremely rare that anyone drops a coyote at 100 yards. Has it been done yes it has but I do not feel that is a shot that should be taken. Its just like the debate on how far it is ethical to shoot animals with a bow. there is people that can shoot over a 100 yards with a bow at a target but there is very few people that think it is ok to shoot at a animal at that range. So I think that if you practise and are a good shot yes I do feel it is ok to pack a 22lr for coyotes and fox but you just have to act like a bow hunter. Only shoot when the range is short and you have a good shot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As long as you wait for the perfect shot OK.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

IF i actually try this, shots would be 20yds or less and my dad will be next to me with his AR-15. Right now the scope on my airgun is not holding a sight in very well so i most likely will be packing a rifle or my bow instead.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

If i get a new scope or a new gun i think it would be tricky not only to get a coyote that close but also to break the barrel and close it without being seen as it comes in. So my chances of bagging one are probably pretty low. It wouldnt be easy but we always have a backup plan... Rock River 5.56!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

MaxxisHntr said:


> If i get a new scope or a new gun i think it would be tricky not only to get a coyote that close but also to break the barrel and close it without being seen as it comes in. So my chances of bagging one are probably pretty low. It wouldnt be easy but we always have a backup plan... Rock River 5.56!


A good idea, It is pretty cool to get them that close. what kind of energy does that gun deliver at 20 yds ?


----------



## FurDown (Oct 13, 2011)

I just want to say that i and the two other guys that go with me every time we take 3 guns to every stand,and i only says this because i skin and sale everything. 243 for yotes,fox and any other large varmint, a 12 ga for 50 yds or closer,and the 17 hmr for skunk,raccoon and small game that come to the calls.But i do have to say the hmr gets talked way up,I dont think the 243 gets enough credit for what it can do long range. Back on the topic i have seen first hand a hog in texas shot with a .25 cal air gun it was a head shot.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

FurDown said:


> I just want to say that i and the two other guys that go with me every time we take 3 guns to every stand,and i only says this because i skin and sale everything. 243 for yotes,fox and any other large varmint, a 12 ga for 50 yds or closer,and the 17 hmr for skunk,raccoon and small game that come to the calls.But i do have to say the hmr gets talked way up,I dont think the 243 gets enough credit for what it can do long range. Back on the topic i have seen first hand a hog in texas shot with a .25 cal air gun it was a head shot.


 Was in fact looking at some today online. The RWS Diana has the model 54 that shoots the .25 cal at 800 fps. Thats only 175 fps slower than a .40 cal. I can see it working but within say a 50 yard range, on a standing target (yote variety)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Why bother! Why not use enough gun to start with!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I tend to go with Matt on this one. Why bring a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

More Gun is always a better choice, That said Cabela's is offering a .357 Air Rifle in their latest Catalog. Sounds pretty good but how many times do you buy something that actually Lives up to the Hype!

Most of the time I take my .243 sometimes I will also take my shotgun along so if nothing else but crows show up I will have something to shoot at!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Why bother! Why not use enough gun to start with!


I agree ..if you are going squirrel hunting where you know your distance Ok then.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked at their site (RWS) and quite honestly they aren't very forthcoming with information that in my eyes is, or should be, important to hunters. I don't see any listed energy figures. The domed 25 caliber pellet that they say is good for hunting weighs in at a whopping 31gr.

As I recall the new airgun that shoots the .357 caliber bullet, not a pellet, but an actual bullet that could be fired from a 357mag or a 38 special carries quite a wallop.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Right Don! sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Butcher45 (Mar 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Was in fact looking at some today online. The RWS Diana has the model 54 that shoots the .25 cal at 800 fps. Thats only 175 fps slower than a .40 cal. I can see it working but within say a 50 yard range, on a standing target (yote variety)


50 yards on coyotes shooting a lightweight .25pellet made out of an RWS/Diana? Comparing a .25 pellet gun to a .40S&W? REALLY?

Do you underdstand that the .25 pellet will have lost MOST of it's initial anemic energy (about 20fpe?) by 50 yards, and that the .40S&W has about 30-40times more energy at the muzzle? There is a lot more to this ballistics stuff than fps...they just use fps as a sales pitch. Unfortunately, it works for them.

I have seen video of coyotes being shot will pellet guns a lot more powerful than that, and the results are 50-50 at best. Seen several hogs shot in the head with pellet guns with 3-4times the power of any RWS by experienced small game hunting airgun folks. Half of the hogs run off.

If you want to use an airgun to hunt coyotes, the bigbore airguns are the proper tool for the job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here we go ...









Like which would you rather be hit by a pebble going 30 mph or a fist sized rock at the same speed ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Both, but then again I'm a Sadist......


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

[sub]_*Jus my opinion with an air rifle your aim has to be more steady and your hold more *_[/sub]

[sub]_*secure *_[/sub][sub]_*than with a fire arm, at least it sure seems like it to me. I have a nice air rifle and a *_[/sub]

[sub]_*good *_[/sub][sub]_*scope on it, but there are times for some reason it is just not as accurate as a .22 *_[/sub]

[sub]_*rifle. I *_[/sub][sub]_*have taken a lot of animals with them both and enjoy hunting with them both. I *_[/sub]

[sub]_*kinda think *_[/sub][sub]_*maybe in the pellets rather than the gun itself! If I am shooting at a Coyote or *_[/sub]

[sub]_*fox I want that Dude DEAD I wll take My ole .243 anytime.*_[/sub]


----------

